# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Polkupyörän voi viedä junaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella

## RSS

Polkupyörän voi viedä junaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella

Lähijunissa voi kuljettaa polkupyörää maksutta ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, jos junassa on tilaa. HSL kokeilee maksutonta pyörän kuljetusta lähijunissa tämän vuoden ajan. Ruuhka-aikoina, ma - pe klo 7 - 9 ja 15 - 18 pyörien kuljettaminen ei edelleenkään ole sallittua. Metroon polkupyörän voi viedä ilman kuljetusmaksua, jos vaunuun mahtuu.

Myös ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vaunun eteisessä voi olla niin ahdasta, ettei pyörää voida ottaa junaan. Pyörätuolin ja lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavat ovat näissä tilanteissa aina etusijalla.

Lähijuniin polkupyörän voi ottaa maksutta vain HSL-alueella ja pyörän haltijalla pitää olla HSL:n lippu. Jos pyöräilijä käyttää VR:n lippua esimerkiksi Keravalle tai Kirkkonummelle matkustaessaan, kuljetuksesta peritään maksu.

HSL muistuttaa pyörää kuljettavia huomaavaisuudesta muita matkustajia kohtaan. Sekä lähijunissa että metrossa pyöräilijän on pysyttävä koko matkan ajan pyörän vieressä ja huolehdittava, ettei siitä aiheudu haittaa kanssamatkustajille. Jottei kenenkään turvallisuus vaarannu, asemilla pyörää pitää taluttaa ja kuljettaa hissillä, ei liukuportailla.

Busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa pyöriä ei saa kuljettaa. Suomenlinnan lautalla polkupyörästä peritään maksu.

Pyöräilyvinkit Reittioppaasta

Kevyen liikenteen Reittioppaasta pyöräilijä löytää parhaat pyöräreitit Helsingissä, Espoossa, Keravalla, Kirkkonummella ja Vantaalla. Pyörä- ja kävelyreittejä voi etsiä joko osoittamalla kartalta lähtö- ja määräpaikan tai syöttämällä katuosoitteet palveluun.

Palvelu kertoo pyörätietä pitkin kulkevan reitin, jos sellainen on olemassa. Oppaasta voi hakea myös suorinta tietä kulkevan tai asfaltti- tai sorapintaisia väyliä suosivan reitin.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Samppa

Ainakin Radio Suomen toimittaja oikaisi uutista klo 11.30 aika paljon:

_"Polkupyrän voi kuljettaa maksutta HSL -alueella. Esim. Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle mennessä polkupyörästä pitää maksaa erillinen maksu."_

Eihän siinä uutisessa nyt noin asiaa ole sanottu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> _"Polkupyrän voi kuljettaa maksutta HSL -alueella. Esim. Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle mennessä polkupyörästä pitää maksaa erillinen maksu."_
> 
> Eihän siinä uutisessa nyt noin asiaa ole sanottu.


Ei toki, mutta itse tiedote on myös aika kryptinen siltä osin, ja toimittajalle, joka ei ole lippujärjestelmien asiantuntija, voi käydä helposti tuollainen erehdys.

Itsekin vähän nyt ihmettelen, miksi uutisessa on mainittu erityisesti Kerava ja Kirkkonummi. Johtuuko se siitä, että vanhalla YTV-alueella ei ollut ollenkaan mahdollista matkustaa VR:n vyöhykelipulla, mutta Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle mentäessä matkustajan on edelleen mahdollista valita, käyttääkö HSL:n lippua vaiko VR:n vyöhykelippua? Sinänsä aika sotkuista, että HSL-alueellakin on tällainen sekava kahtiajako.

----------


## Samppa

> Ei toki, mutta itse tiedote on myös aika kryptinen siltä osin, ja toimittajalle, joka ei ole lippujärjestelmien asiantuntija, voi käydä helposti tuollainen erehdys.


Mielestäni tuo tiedoite ei ole kryptinen. Jos oletetaan, että toimittaja on lukutaitoinen, virheen syyksi jäävät joko kyvyttömyys luetun ymmärtämiseen tai huolimattomuus. Toivottavasti tuo viimeksi mainittu.

Lippujärjestelmä sinänsä kehittyy ja yksinkertaistuu varmasti.

Ikävintä on ettei 15.30 alueuutisissa haluttu / voitu korjata virhettä huolimatta reklamoinnista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni tuo tiedoite ei ole kryptinen. Jos oletetaan, että toimittaja on lukutaitoinen, virheen syyksi jäävät joko kyvyttömyys luetun ymmärtämiseen tai huolimattomuus. Toivottavasti tuo viimeksi mainittu.
> 
> Lippujärjestelmä sinänsä kehittyy ja yksinkertaistuu varmasti.
> 
> Ikävintä on ettei 15.30 alueuutisissa haluttu / voitu korjata virhettä huolimatta reklamoinnista.


Minulle ei kyllä aukea noiden HSL:n tiedotteiden perusteella ollenkaan, saako pyörän kuljettaa ilmaiseksi myös Kirkkonummelle ja Keravalle jossa HSL:n seutuliput kelpaavat, vai vain Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten kaupunkien alueella. Eli tarkennusta kaivattaisiin tai muuten on HSL:n  ja VR:n palautekäsittelijöillä edessään aikamoinen ryöppy odottamassa syksyllä.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Samppa

Lainaus tiedotteesta (lihavointi kirjoittajan):

_"Lähijuniin polkupyörän voi ottaa maksutta vain HSL-alueella ja pyörän haltijalla pitää olla HSL:n lippu. Jos pyöräilijä käyttää VR:n lippua esimerkiksi Keravalle tai Kirkkonummelle matkustaessaan, kuljetuksesta peritään maksu."_

Ilmeisesti olen alan erityisasiantuntija, kun ymmärrän ylläolevan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lainaus tiedotteesta (lihavointi kirjoittajan):
> 
> _"Lähijuniin polkupyörän voi ottaa maksutta vain HSL-alueella ja pyörän haltijalla pitää olla HSL:n lippu. Jos pyöräilijä käyttää VR:n lippua esimerkiksi Keravalle tai Kirkkonummelle matkustaessaan, kuljetuksesta peritään maksu."_
> 
> Ilmeisesti olen alan erityisasiantuntija, kun ymmärrän ylläolevan.


Niin olet. Mulle vaan ei millään aukea, että jos matkustaa  HSL:n seutulipulla joka kelpaa ulkovyöhykkeellä eli Kirkkonummella ja Keravalla, että saako ottaa pyörän mukaan ilmaiseksi vai ei? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Minulle ei kyllä aukea noiden HSL:n tiedotteiden perusteella ollenkaan, saako pyörän kuljettaa ilmaiseksi myös Kirkkonummelle ja Keravalle jossa HSL:n seutuliput kelpaavat, vai vain Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten kaupunkien alueella.


Kyllä, voit kuljettaa maksutta pyörääsi myös Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella, kunhan sinulla tietenkin on ostettuna HSL:n 3-alueen matka. 
Et siis voi kuljettaa pyöriä maksutta Keravalla/Kirkkonummella vain jos tulet HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta ja/tai ostat VR:n matkalipun HSL:n sijaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin olet. Mulle vaan ei millään aukea, että jos matkustaa  HSL:n seutulipulla joka kelpaa ulkovyöhykkeellä eli Kirkkonummella ja Keravalla, että saako ottaa pyörän mukaan ilmaiseksi vai ei?


Muista että HSL on "ihan" eri asia kuin neljän kunnan YTV.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Uutisessa olisi ilmeisesti voitu kertoa lyhyesti, että "Puolkupyörän voi ilman erillistä lisämaksua kuljettaa (ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, jos tilaa on...), kun matkan hinta maksetaan HSL-tariffin mukaan. VR:n omilla lipuilla matkustettaessa peritään polkupyöristä erillinen kuljetusmaksu".

Paikannimien tai yhteysvälien mainitseminen nähdäkseni ei tässä yhteydessä olisi ollut mitenkään välttämätöntä, ne vain sekoittivat asiaa. Ja kuten keskustelussa tuli esille, aiemmat lippu- ja tariffikäytännöt voivat kummitella vanhasta muistista monenkin mielessä.

----------

